# Alcohol vínico



## CRECER Argentina

How do I say "a base de alcohol vínico" in English?

This is the context "todos nuestros productos tienen como base alcohol vínico y las materias primas más naturales de los alrededores de Mendoza y el resto del país."

Thanks in advance for your help

regards


----------



## Angel Mario

A ver esto que tal te suena:
".. our products are vinico alcohol based ..."

No conozco la traducción de vínico al inglés. Puede ser etanol "Ethanol" or "Ethilic alcohol"


----------



## CRECER Argentina

hola, gracias, pero no es lo mismo etanol o etilico, es otro el significado de vínico. Quiere decir que viene del alcohol del vino

Igual muchas gracias

un saludo


----------



## sunce

http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/alcohol%20de%20quemar


> alcohol vínico *vinic alcohol*


----------



## Angel Mario

ya, pero que yo sepa, el alcohol del vino es el etílico (o etanol). Vínico es nombre vulgar y puede que no exista su equivalente en inglés.

Vaya, sí que existe. Pues bien, ya tienes la frase completa


----------



## Niners12

For those looking for a definition, I've found both "wine alcohol" and "vinous alcohol".


----------



## sdgraham

Note that all consumable alcohol is ethanol (ethyl alcohol) whether produced from grapes, barley, corn, potatoes or anything else.


----------



## moniquex

Sé que suena muy literal y yo detesto este tipo de traducciones, pero a veces nos enredamos en cosas, pero para mi es tan sencillo como:

*Vinic **Alcohol  Based*

Ahora hago unas especificaciones de pinturas y simple y llanamente las que son "En Base a Agua" se llaman water-based, no sé si haya alguna diferencia.


----------



## Niners12

Lo siento Moniquex, pero esa combinación de palabras no da ningún resultado en Google, asi que no recomendaría su uso. Pero es un buen intento y tienes toda la razón sobre lo de la palabra "based". 
Igual se podría utilizar aquí "Wine-based alcohol".


----------



## moniquex

Tienes razón, no es la más popular y aunque según el diccionario ténico Routledge Vínico = Vinic, yo, definitivamente me declino por tu opción, creo que está muy bien pensada, ahora habrá que esperar a CRECER a ver si según contexto le funciona.


----------



## LeoLeo9

He buscado el término en un buscador y vinic alcohol tiene bastantes entradas, aunque es verdad que no son millones, pero son todas especializadas en vino, bodegas, cosmética del vino, y de wine-based alcohol no he encontrado ninguna.


----------



## Niners12

Sí, tienen razón: 'vinic alcohol' podría ser una buena opción.

No sé que buscador utilizas, pero he encontrado casi 8,000 ejemplos de "Wine-based alcohol" en google: http://www.google.es/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4SNYK_esES282ES282&q=%22wine-based+alcohol%22


----------



## LeoLeo9

Con google sí, pero he mirado en otros dos y no salían, y es que en google sale de todo... hay otros un poco más selectivos... a veces es peor y a veces mejor
Pero de vinic alcohol me salían unas 400000 páginas especializadas, que cierto es que no es mucho para los resultados que puede dar un buscador, pero sí es mucho más que wine-based alcohol. Además, las páginas en las que venía vinic alcohol al leerlas ves que se refieren directamente al alcohol vínico, mientras que en las otras muchas veces hace referencias a licores obtenidos a partir de vino u otras bebidas derivadas, y no directamente al alcohol vínico.
Bueno, toda esta chapa para nada, jeje!! perdón ya paro


----------



## Niners12

No, está muy bién buscar la mejor opción! 
Gracias Leo!


----------



## moniquex

El Google tiene dos sistemas que funcionan en paralelo para arrojar sus resultados, una es la popularidad de un sitio y la otra la manera como el usuario utiliza generalmente el google, yo he conseguido ambos resultados y ninguno es para considerar como referencia:

http://www.google.co.ve/search?hl=e...nic+alcohol+based&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

http://www.google.co.ve/webhp?hl=es...ine+based+alcohol&spell=1&fp=c5bae6653345726f

Pero hay casos que google no es referencia para el target de la traducción, porque si bien traducimos según lo que cuenta CRECER mi interpretación es la más acertada, pero si investigamos un poco más el alcohol vínico es un componente utilizado para cosméticos y perfumes y el "Wine-based alcohol" es el término correcto utilizado si hablamos de licor, pero no sabemos a ciencia cierta para qué lo quiere.

Por el momento vamos todos parejos, jejejejeje hace falta que llegue el interesado para desempatarnos!

Un Abrazo!


----------

